# Öffentl. Grillplatz am Brombachsee



## Roberino (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage euch einmal, da ich meine, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Ich suche für ein Treffen einen *öffentlichen Grillplatz am Brombachsee *(Langlau, Absberg, etc.). Sollte nahe bzw. direkt am See liegen. Parkmöglichkeiten für die Autos nicht allzuweit entfernt.

Gibts sowas? Muss man sich irgendwo "anmelden"? 

Thx!!


----------



## *iceman* (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab gibts sowas in Enderndorf (bestimmt auch noch anderswo). Vieleicht 50m vom See und 20m vom Parkplatz entfernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (7. Juni 2007)

Also mir fällt spontan auch nur der in Enderndorf ein, wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob der derzeit zu verwenden ist, weil da ne riesen Baustelle ist.
Flieg aber Samstag in Urlaub, drum komm ich morgen nimmer vorbei, sonst hätte ich nachgeschaut. Wenn es dir in 12 Tagen noch reicht schau ich nach dem Urlaub nach.

Ach ja, in Absberg an der Badehalbinsel gibt es auch noch einen.

Und in Langlau war mal einer, aber den weiß ich auch nicht mehr sicher, ob der noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## puma347 (8. Juni 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich frage euch einmal, da ich meine, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
> 
> ...



da is ein guter mit allerlei sachen drum rum.werd malbei google earth nachschauen ,wenn ich daheim bin


----------

